# Proyecto Labview + Wifi



## Mompy (Ene 24, 2013)

Buenas, estoy investigando en un proyecto y me gustaria lanzar algunas consultas....

Por el momento, solo estoy interesado en realizar una comunicacion, mediante Labiview a traves de wifi o Rf. Pero para ello necesitaria saber que necesito, pues tengo algo de conocimientos de programacion en Labview y bastante de electronica, pero desconozco la parte de comunicacion Wifi o RF con un modulo estantar o circuito que pueda fabricarme.

Necesitaria saber que tengo que fabricar o comprar para que mi PC (mediante Labview) se comunique con un circuito o modulo receptor.....se que existen tarjetas de NI, pero son excesivamente caras.....jejejeje.

No se si me he explicado correctamente, pero simplemente quisiera poder enviar un dato mediante Labview (1 Logico) y activar un rele, todo ello mediante wifi o Rf, poco mas.......
Sobre todo me interesa el tema de comunicarme por Wifi, ya que por Rf puedo conectar algun circuito (mando) y activarlo por el puerto (el pulsador), para que active un receptor, pero esto seria algo secundario, como comento me interesa el tema de la comunicacion por Wifi......

Quedo a la espera de vuestras aclaraciones y si necesitais que puntualicemos mas, me comentais.......

Muchas gracias de ante mano!


----------



## Destiand (Jul 3, 2013)

Hola Mompy,

Claro que se puede busca informacion sobre servidor TCP/IP o cliente TCP/IP tipo socket el labview tiene bloques para poder crear estos antes mencionados, yo use para comunicarlo con una tableta android para prender un circuito por 232 a un PIC 18f4550.

Exactamente era asi:

Tablet-->Router-->Labview-->232-->pic-->lo que quieras

Ojala te sirva.

Saludos


----------



## Mompy (Jul 9, 2013)

Buenas Destiand, podrias explicar un poco más como lo hiciste?

Segun entiendo, realizaste una comunicacion desde tu Tablet hacia el router el cual se comunicaba con el PC (con labview),correcto?

Pero para ello que tenias instalado en la tablet? Data Dashboard o utilizas otro sistema?

Muchas gracias!

Saludos


----------



## Destiand (Jul 9, 2013)

Estimado Mompy,

Si es correcto lo que mencionas.

En la tablet que cuenta con sistema operativo android , realize una aplicacion tipo cliente que se conecta a una aplicacion tipo servidor(Labview) mediante sockets TCP/IP luego ese dato que tengo lo mando a un circuito mediante portocolo 232 y ahi lo mando al pic para que pueda ejecutar el encendido de un foco.

Si necesitas ayuda sobre el labview te lo puedo mandar. 

Saludos


----------



## Mompy (Jul 10, 2013)

Buenas Destiand,
 la verdad es que si me puedes enviar el programa seria genial.

Y si pudieras ecplicarme el tema que comentas de <<realize una aplicacion tipo cliente que se conecta a una aplicacion tipo servidor(Labview) mediante sockets TCP/IP>>

Este paso se me complica un poco, ya que no he tocado nada de TCP/IP y menos para enlazar la tablet o dispositivo mobil con Labview....

Muchisimas gracias por las aclaraciones.

saludos.


----------



## Destiand (Jul 10, 2013)

Mompy no hay problema te paso el programa en labview y bueno te explico algo en ese VI. 

ahorita no te lo puedo mandar estoy en mi trabajo x).. lo tengo en mi casa.

Sobre la aplicacion en android que realize lo hize en el programa eclipse, tambien te lo envio en la noche explicado.

Saludos


----------



## Destiand (Jul 11, 2013)

Mompy aqui te mando el programa en labview.. cualquier duda me preguntas Saludos

Bueno tambien te mando el apk del android para que pruebes la comunicacion, cambia en el labview en vez de 5555 pon el puerto 80 o sea escribe 80, ya que el apk va tratar de comunicarse por este puerto. Saludos


----------



## Mompy (Jul 11, 2013)

Muchisimas gracias!
 Lo probaré esta tarde (estoy en el trabajo) y ya te cuento si tengo alguna consulta......

Si puedes explicar cada boton/selector de Front Panel, seria de agradecer, al igual que si debo tener en cuenta cualquier configuracion del PC, Router, etc....

Un saludo y gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Destiand (Jul 24, 2013)

Hola Mompy, taba en examenes finales 

Ahora si mira en el front panel te explique algo bueno casi nada jeje si necesitas una ayuda escribe al foro y te respondere lo mas raapido que pueda.

Sobre la configuracion de la PC y el Router, Te explico a continuacion:

El apk android que te pase bueno el programa va buscar una direccion IP 192.168.1.20 con un puerto 80 si no me equivoco eso lo puedes ver en el codigo del android, si no tuvieras el eclipse abre la carpeta src y ahi abre el codigo con bloc de notas ahi va estar.


El apk tiene que estar en red con tu pc por ello a tu router ponle 192.168.1.1 y a tu pc un ip que esta en la red como 192.168.1.16 la fecha dem i cumple . creo que es lo necesario bueno si necesitas ayuda escribe.

Saludos


----------



## mauriciorosasgonzalez (Ago 11, 2013)

soy estudiante de ing. mecatronica y estoy aprendiendo a utilizar la comunicacion tcp/socket android labview y me ayudaria mucho si me mandaras el programa clientsocket para poderlo editar en eclipse ya que no viene en el archivo que subiste solo esta el .apk realmente en lo que he tenido problemas es al mandar un dato de labview server a android client por tcp.


----------



## Destiand (Ago 23, 2013)

Bueno te adjunto el desarrollo que realize en  Rexroth, para la comunicacion con el PLC Rexroth L20 mediante sockets por wifi.


----------



## luisgonzalez (Sep 29, 2013)

Buena dia Destiand, es posible el envio de imagenes a labview desde el cliente android.
Has hecho alguna prueba ?

gracias.


----------



## Destiand (Sep 30, 2013)

Buenos Dias Luis,

Si es posible pero no he hecho aun ninguna prueba, probare en estos dias y te informo como me fue. 

Saludos


----------



## dandiaalar (Oct 4, 2013)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro, me interesó el tema sobre conectar android con labview

sabes si se puede realizar una app diseñada únicamente para monitorear y controlar sensores como los de luz o temperatura?

descargué tus ejemplos, pero no puedo ver el proyecto en labview, para saber como recibe las instrucciones, yo tengo LV 2009, lamentablemente mi compu ya está algo viejita y no sé si pueda instalar a parte la version del 2010 o superior o que la aguante, además de que, como la app es para un lugar donde estoy realizando mis prácticas, no pueden utilizar sw pirata...

así que si no fuera mucha molestia... un poquito de ayuda jejeje sobre como conectarlo... 

gracias de antemano y disculpa por quitarte tiempo jejee


----------



## Destiand (Oct 4, 2013)

Hola dandiaalar, 

Si se puede realizar esa app, ahora no tengo el labview instalado en mi pc por ello no puedo convertirlo a la otra version, pero este fin de semana te ayudo con ello.? 

Saludos


----------



## dandiaalar (Oct 4, 2013)

te lo agradecería mucho gracias Destiand!!!


----------



## dandiaalar (Oct 7, 2013)

por cierto, para hacerse la conexión necesito ir a la parte de herramientas e ir a web publishing tools.. para añadir los archivos que necesito para que funcione y que me genere una URL, eso ahorita vi como hacerlo, pero esa URL es la que le tengo que pasar a mi disposivito para que conecte???
y hay un tipo de libreria para ocupar con android? para poder hacer la conexión y pasar los valores??


----------



## Destiand (Oct 9, 2013)

Hola dandiaalar, disculpa por no subir la version modificada pero no pude instalar aun el labview 2010 en mi laptop, quieres una conexion por web?  Pudiste ver el VI?


----------



## dandiaalar (Oct 9, 2013)

ok no problem
pues hice un ejercicio sencillo que encontré por la web, donde pones un indicador slide (representando °F) y a la derecha un termómetro (representando °C) entonces como subía el indicador pues lo convertía a °C. Vi como hacerlo visible en un navegador y pues eso no tuvo mucha dificultad. 
sigo confundido, porque no sé bien que tipo de método de envío y recepción de datos/instrucciones hace ANDROID a LABVIEW, para que, al menos como práctica, pueda poner un seekbar y controlarlo o con dos botones uno para aumentar y el otro para disminuir


----------



## Destiand (Oct 9, 2013)

Bueno, este metodo de envio se basa en el tipo de comunicacion Socket TCPIP, que se basa en establecer una comunicacion tipo cliente Servidor usando como capa de transporte bien a TCP o UDP, el mas usado es el TCP, e la capa de Internet IP ,

El Servidor cuenta con un Numero Ip, y un puerto a conectarse
El o Los Clientes se conectan al numero Ip del servidor con el Puerto Abierto por el Servidor,

Los numeros de puertos se recomiendan usar a partir de 1024 hacia arriba ya que los otros se encuentran reservador, por ejemplo el puerto 80 es usado para Web, el 21 para FTP.

Si te quedan dudas me avisas


----------



## dandiaalar (Oct 30, 2013)

que tal, después de una larga ausencia, ya vi el ejemplo que proporcionaste, ahorita estoy viendo como hacerle para leer más datos, ya que con este solo mandas un dato a la vez... y por ejemplo, tengo un proyecto hecho en el cual en escritorio se ingresan los datos, pero si quiero hacerlo con android, debo a fuerza adaptarlo con los elementos de tcpip? (listener, read, visa, close connection?


----------

